# SkiBuds- Find Friends to Ride with And Carpool



## SkiBudsApp (Dec 25, 2019)

SkiBudsApp.com

Just launched a new app where you can find skiers and snowboarders to ride with based on skill level and carpool to the mountain. There are several channels- green, black, general, carpool, apres, and recently released a women's only channel. The app is for people who are looking for people to ride day of at the mountain. You are able to check in if you are within 100 miles from the resort.

There are around 100 resorts and I have been adding new resorts based on recommendations. 

The whole app is free and there is no monetization behind it. It has all been built on user feedback. I built it as a learning experience and because I like to find new people to ride with and like to chase snow. There are only around 3000 users right now with around 200 active daily. Just trying to spread the word in anyway. Please check out the app and let me know if there is anything you would like to see in future releases and shoot me a message with your address if you want some stickers. If you can share it with your friends and like the facebook page- SkiBudsApp I would be extremely grateful as well.

I am based out of Frisco, CO, so if you are ever wanting to shred hit me up in one of the channels!!!


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey! Are there men's only channel and if not, why?


----------



## SkiBudsApp (Dec 25, 2019)

kieloa said:


> Hey! Are there men's only channel and if not, why?


I can totally add one in, no one has asked for one yet.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

Great idea! What is the current worldwide distribution of users? I mean between regions? Europe, US/Canada, Japan, etc? Are there channels by region? or age range channels?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kieloa said:


> Hey! Are there men's only channel and if not, why?


FFS, when's the last time a woman sexually assaulted you?


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Donutz said:


> FFS, when's the last time a woman sexually assaulted you?


About a month, why? I have never sexually assaulted a woman tho..


----------



## SkiBudsApp (Dec 25, 2019)

lukasls said:


> Great idea! What is the current worldwide distribution of users? I mean between regions? Europe, US/Canada, Japan, etc? Are there channels by region? or age range channels?


Worldwide it's about 80% US 20% Canada. I have yet to add Europe and Japan, but the hope is if I can get enough users in Canada and the US I would expand next season and even expand to southern hemisphere


----------

